# Ridgid FlexShaft Chain Knocker Review



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> https://youtu.be/5cC2kG6L-vU



I gotta make some of these.


.


----------



## Mark7 (Dec 21, 2010)

I assumed that it was identical. Never thought they would request one with less metal to be produced for them.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Mark7 said:


> I assumed that it was identical. Never thought they would request one with less metal to be produced for them.


At almost twice the price.


----------

